# Is yarn safe for rats?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

One of my friends has a mitten made of yarn that she wants to give to me to put in the rat's cage but we aren't sure if yarn is okay or not if they try to chew on it. They have lots of wooden chew stuff in their cage but prefer chewing on the things they aren't supposed to.
I've googled it but have gotten a lot of mixed answers

She says it is acrylic yarn


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yarn is mostly safe. My Grandma crochets a ton of hammocks for my boys out of regular yarn. In theory they can get their nails caught in it but just make sure to check for any loose parts, so if you are trying to make them a hammock out of yarn make sure it is tightly woven first.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Be careful with it. Because it can very easily get stuck in their nails.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Get stuck in their nails?
Like tangled on them or the nails pierce through?

I don't think I can use it though because it is loosely woven


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can most likely use it, but it will be very important to check it daily for signs of fraying and the rats possibly creating a loop of yarn that they could injure themselves severely on. Now, this is advice that should be followed with any cage accessories, even fleece, so there isn't too much difference for the diligent rat parent.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

It will get wrapped around their toes and nails and rip them off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

